# The Beast - 200w



## thekeeperza (17/6/14)

http://www.maximumvapors.com/The-Beast_p_514.html??

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD (17/6/14)

Good golly! But why? At 200w you don't need a smoke machine if you're a DJ.
You think it's for 10g wire?


----------



## Gizmo (17/6/14)

Hmm tempting specially with its 26650 capability 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (17/6/14)

I can see a lot of folks with chunks of their diamond mesh fences missing


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/6/14)

200w! That's insane! But I still would like to have one! 
Wonder how long the batteries would last...


----------



## ET (17/6/14)

dang that looks mean. seems to be a variable voltage kind of mod that uses double 26650 bats. think the 200 watts is just it's max output?


----------



## johan (17/6/14)

Bubbly said:


> 200w! That's insane! But I still would like to have one!
> Wonder how long the batteries would last...



The question should be: "how long are you going to last?" vaping at 200W

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (17/6/14)

Sheesh, how quick would your battery drain at 200w? Is it worth it? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/6/14)

@johan lol, good question.


----------



## PeterHarris (17/6/14)

I think at 200w you will set the cotton on fire....


----------



## Yiannaki (17/6/14)

That's madness! I cough at 12 watts. Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuzu88 (17/6/14)

Can vape, power a substation, a turbine, and a satellite. Yeah, not bad 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (17/6/14)

Hmm 200w on an 8 ohm coil. 3 minutes to heat the coil, and the smoothest throat hit in the history of vaping


----------



## Zuzu88 (17/6/14)

Partly cloudy with a chance of fog Haha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (17/6/14)

devdev said:


> Hmm 200w on an 8 ohm coil. 3 minutes to heat the coil, and the smoothest throat hit in the history of vaping


you mean ... "roasted throat hit ..." 

Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (17/6/14)

johan said:


> you mean ... "roasted throat hit ..."
> 
> Tapatalk


Lol - when I started vaping I was told the the higher the Ohms, the smoother the hit, never tested any coil above 2.2, and even that was a commercial one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/6/14)

devdev said:


> Lol - when I started vaping I was told the the higher the Ohms, the smoother the hit, never tested any coil above 2.2, and even that was a commercial one


and @ 200W?

Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (17/6/14)

johan said:


> and @ 200W?
> 
> Tapatalk


Unfortunately my mastery of Ohms law (using Devmaths, a very primitive language) doesn't help me calculate the power figures.

2x 26650 = 8.4 Volts, if wired in serial. 
2x 26650 = 4.2 Volts if wired in parallel.

The 26650 Efests 3000 mAh have a discharge max of 60 amps....

I just can't make sense of what an 8 Ohm coil would do on there...

Oh wait, Watts = Volts x Amps. 

Serial: 200w divided by 8.4v = 23.8 Amps
Parallel: 200w divided by 4.2v = 47.6 Amps

Hmmmmm the parallel figure does seem quite high. I am thinking vaping anything at 47 Amps won't be a nice experience.

Still doesn't tell me what the 8 Ohm coil will be like.

This reminds me of the time I tried to calculate VAT without a calculator. It didn't work well at all


----------



## johan (17/6/14)

devdev said:


> Unfortunately my mastery of Ohms law (using Devmaths, a very primitive language) doesn't help me calculate the power figures.
> 
> 2x 26650 = 8.4 Volts, if wired in serial.
> 2x 26650 = 4.2 Volts if wired in parallel.
> ...


My bad, assumed "8" like in 0.8 - should read slower and not assume.

Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (17/6/14)

As they say, assumption is the stuff up of all mothers.

Mine always assumed I was an innocent little terror. Hehehehehe


----------



## ET (17/6/14)

the specs do say max 40 amps and it seems to be some kind of variable voltage adjustment only. very rudimentary and i think the 200 watts is only with the right coil


----------

